# Dumbest question ever? License plate screws



## 11earl (Jul 27, 2007)

So,

Finally got my new (to me) '07 530xiT registered here in MA (bought in NJ). The screws the dealer gave me for the plate are too long, as the bracket for the rear plate has *very* shallow screw holes.

What do you guys use for license plate screws and what size please?

Yes, I did search prior to the new thread.

Thanks!


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Likely not the dumbest question ever 

Even though I changed license plate frames, I'm still using the screws that came w/ it off the lot.


----------



## mch2113 (May 18, 2007)

I used gauge 10 screws, 3/4" long. You can also buy spacers to increase the buffer, if your screws are too long. They came with my license plate frames, but they look like black rubber washers.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats on the car, I used the bolts that came with the frame I bought from www.mats.com. Good luck.


----------



## 11earl (Jul 27, 2007)

*V'good suggestions*

Thanks folks for the very good suggestions. I'll either pick up the recommended size or get a couple decent frames.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

11earl said:


> So,
> 
> Finally got my new (to me) '07 530xiT registered here in MA (bought in NJ). The screws the dealer gave me for the plate are too long, as the bracket for the rear plate has *very* shallow screw holes.
> 
> ...


I used 3/4 X 10 *STAINLESS STEEL* You have to use stainless because the zinc coated screws will rust. Also use a small amount of anti-sieze on the threads to make sure they don't stick in the nutserts.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Billd104 said:


> I used 3/4 X 10 *STAINLESS STEEL* You have to use stainless because the zinc coated screws will rust. Also use a small amount of anti-sieze on the threads to make sure they don't stick in the nutserts.


+1

Do try to get Stainless Steel screws. Regular screw will start corroding right away & will not look good after a very short period of time. Go to a Marine Supply store if you have to.

As mentioned in a prior post, the license plate frames from mats.com come with an assortment of stainless steel screws.


----------



## 5seriesjane (Aug 1, 2007)

probably the dumbest answer ever....

why don't u cut the screws down?

J


----------



## 11earl (Jul 27, 2007)

5seriesjane said:


> probably the dumbest answer ever....
> 
> why don't u cut the screws down?
> 
> J


Sorry, not about to break out a dremmel for a few screws. 10 x 3/4" did the job for me:thumbup:.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

+1 for cutting them. Nothing like a bolt cutter, took me about 1 minute to trim all of mine down and now they're flush with no washers.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

An addendum to my previous post: The bots are actually metric&#8230; They are M5 by .8mm by 12mm *not* #10 as posted.


----------



## 11earl (Jul 27, 2007)

Billd104 said:


> An addendum to my previous post: The bots are actually metric&#8230; They are M5 by .8mm by 12mm *not* #10 as posted.


LOL - thank you. I went with flat head sheet metal #10 x 1/2 & they worked just fine.


----------



## sphereboy (Apr 6, 2008)

Metric Philips Pan Head M5x10 .8 Pitch


----------

